
Get real-time email updates on your country's Covid-19 stats - pn88
http://pavelnichoski.com/covid19/
======
pn88
In the recent couple of weeks I've been checking the COVID-19 stats of my
country over and over, and with this I don't have to waste time checking. When
there's a change, I'll be notified. I made this primarily for myself, and then
I thought others might find it useful as well. Feel free to use it if you
like. I'll add unsubscribe option in the e-mails tomorrow.

